# Landfills



## Manjelle (Jan 4, 2018)

You can look but you cant touch. The rule at most landfills is that there is no salvaging. But if you talk to the operators they can tell you where loads of electronics that are dumped came from. Then you call those buisnesses and see if they will let you come get it instead of paying someone to dump it. Most of the time the answer is yes. This was on the ground today when i went dump trash. I hope i have a new source soon


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Our local landfill would not have allowed this to begin with. And if it did happen, they sure would have worked a deal to remove them.


----------



## denim (Jan 4, 2018)

Ditto Silver. At our landfills only things like green waste, asphalt shingles, and other non-recyclable things are allowed. There are guys just standing around to make sure no paint, fluorescent tubes, ewaste, appliances etc are dumped there. We have 'transfer stations', which are indoor places where consumers can take their rubbish, and these places also have guys standing around to make sure that banned items do not go into the pile- they are pulled aside for recycle.
I guess Louisiana has not adopted an earth first policy yet. 
About 10-15 years ago the state (California) passed a law that required landfills to reduce their input by 50% by the end of that year. They accomplished this by setting aside green waste, paper, ewaste, appliances, mattresses, and many other things. Going to the dump sure isn't the same as when my dad I used to go there and throw out paint, car batteries, all sorts of metallic things, among countless other recyclable stuff. My, how times have changed.


----------



## Manjelle (Jan 4, 2018)

We must not be up to speed, the guys say they see this all the time. They do reject paint unless it's dry,flouresnt bulbs and computer monitor and tires. But there isn't any transfer trucks at these landfills so it's just too many loads for them to keep up with I guess. But I did call the company that paid to have them dumped, they told me I could expect to get enough to fill my 6x18 trailer every month. Servers, computers led sights etc. so I'm stoked.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 4, 2018)

"Out there is a fortune, just waiting to be had,
You think I'll let it go, you're mad,
You got another thing coming".

Judas Priest 1980's!

Really, great example of using your eyes and head to find the treasure. X-Ring!!


----------



## denim (Jan 4, 2018)

Manjelle- that's awesome! Glad to see you are reaping the benefits bigtime, and keeping it out of the landfills too! Wait, maybe I spoke too soon, will you be able to sell/gid rid of all the spoils of tearing this stuff down or will it just end up in the landfill anyway.  Here, I can take my plastics, low grade boards, etc to another recycler who then ships it somewhere else to, supposedly anyway, get further recycled in an eco friendly way. After some of the stuff I've seen on TV and youtube I am dubious as to whether that happens, eco friendly speaking.
That will be a nice account for you to have. Great find.

edited to add content....


----------



## Manjelle (Jan 4, 2018)

The operator said he was going to talk to the manager because he said they shouldn't have let the load in. So hopefully I will be able to get that load as well


----------



## Manjelle (Jan 4, 2018)

denim said:


> Manjelle- that's awesome! Glad to see you are reaping the benefits bigtime, and keeping it out of the landfills too! Wait, maybe I spoke too soon, will you be able to sell/gid rid of all the spoils of tearing this stuff down or will it just end up in the landfill anyway.  Here, I can take my plastics, low grade boards, etc to another recycler who then ships it somewhere else to, supposedly anyway, get further recycled in an eco friendly way. After some of the stuff I've seen on TV and youtube I am dubious as to whether that happens, eco friendly speaking.
> That will be a nice account for you to have. Great find.
> 
> edited to add content....


I bring the plastics to the landfill. I break everything all the way down. I trim the fingers off everything, depopulate the ic's and slot inserts for the pins, stack the CPUs for later. Get the boards from the cd roms and hard drives, take the platters and stack them. Sell the aluminum and the metal to the scrap yard. And sell of all the boards nothing goes to waste except the plasticswhat do you do with the platters, I have quite a bit of them but don't know what to do with them


----------



## Smack (Jan 4, 2018)

Your local scrap yard may take the computer ABS as well, ask them. Even if they don't want to pay for it, it's better than the alternative.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 5, 2018)

There is zero market here in the midwest for plastics. And the ones who will buy it are so anal on color, type sort that it's not worth the time to mess with it. Most goes with the shred as we leave it attached to the steel case if we can. Sometimes the plastic gets stuffed inside the case too. And we do landfill some as well. At one time they were paying 17 cents a pound around here.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 5, 2018)

We work on zero landfill over here Silversaddle. Landfill is taxed annually so the processes are somewhat tighter. We've got the UK version of R2 certification so everything is monitored as well but in the end it works out fine. For plastics we granulate down so that 10 skids of case plastics go into two bulk bags (or 1 skid) and we get £40 per tonne collected for the mixed plastics.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 5, 2018)

anachronism said:


> We work on zero landfill over here Silversaddle. Landfill is taxed annually so the processes are somewhat tighter. We've got the UK version of R2 certification so everything is monitored as well but in the end it works out fine. For plastics we granulate down so that 10 skids of case plastics go into two bulk bags (or 1 skid) and we get £40 per tonne collected for the mixed plastics.



What is your maximum metal content % of you shred plastic?


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ok, this is a good thread. How would you get rid of a constant line of copy machines? The plastic percentage is too high, so the yards won't take it as shred. Meanwhile, the plastics are too time consuming to strip, and offer zero return. 

The scrap yard actually had a call from the shredder that said no more...they'd take them for free, but wouldn't pay for them. That part just blows me away, not even enough to cover the trucking.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 5, 2018)

Our yard has it's own shred line so I just mix printers, scanners, copiers, etc right in with the shred. As long as it's no more than 30% of the load they are fine with it.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 5, 2018)

Well, don't get a constant line of copying machines in the first place or see to it that if the yard doesn't pay for the machines the previous owner has to pay one way or the other.

I had a similar deal last summer, a couple of car loads of computers and copying machines. I told them I could either pay for the computers or take the whole lot for free.
I got the whole lot for free, they were happy to just get the problem out of the way.

For me I can find buyers for everything but the plastics, that goes in the trash as I don't produce too much of it as long as I keep it on a hobby basis. Here we don't have any traditional landfills any longer, any burnable goes into the local power plant and produces electric power as well as heat to keep the town warm in the winter. The only thing ending up on the landfill today is concrete, bricks, glass, ash from the power plant and so on. Citizens can leave their sorted trash in special collection centers and electronics are shipped off to recycling plant. Companies on the other hand have to pay to get electronics recycled so there I'm a quite good alternative. At the moment I'm doing the recycling of electronics for three companies, the offer is quite simple, I take everything and I'm doing it for free as long as they doesn't cherry-pick any scrap and sell themselves. It works quite well, half of the scrap is pure cable scrap, just give it a quick sort through to save any gold connectors or cables I can sell, then a short drive to the yard.

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Jan 5, 2018)

silversaddle1 said:


> What is your maximum metal content % of you shred plastic?



That's a great question. I don't know the answer because we've never been pulled on it!


----------



## Manjelle (Jan 8, 2018)

Update: recieved permission to remove electronics from landfill. Had to get a permission waiver from the company that threw them out. Came out with 212 towers bunch of finger cards still in new packaging. About 50 surveillance bases with harddrives all towers had fingerboards,ram and cpus. All hardrives were removed


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 9, 2018)

Wow!!! You couldn't pay me enough to Walk in an American landfill without iron clad feet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Jan 9, 2018)

Manjelle

That's a great piece of initiative and a great haul. Run with the idea and see if you can build up a relationship and make it an ongoing deal. 

Brilliant work

Jon


----------



## Smack (Jan 9, 2018)

I second anachronism's comment, way to go.


----------



## Manjelle (Jan 17, 2018)

Smack said:


> Your local scrap yard may take the computer ABS as well, ask them. Even if they don't want to pay for it, it's better than the alternative.


Took all the carcasses to my local scrapyard', they had a lil plastic on them they took them as shred, made 22$ so that covered the cost of fuel plus a couple beers good call smack never thought of bringing to scrap yard cause always back and forth to the landfills.


----------



## Smack (Jan 17, 2018)

Manjelle said:


> Smack said:
> 
> 
> > Your local scrap yard may take the computer ABS as well, ask them. Even if they don't want to pay for it, it's better than the alternative.
> ...



Was that the steel cases with a little plastic on them or the plastic (computer ABS) from the computers with a little steel on them? I was talking about taking the plastic (computer ABS) to them. Of course they'll take the steel with some plastic on it.


----------



## Manjelle (Jan 17, 2018)

Smack said:


> Manjelle said:
> 
> 
> > Smack said:
> ...


Both they took everything guess they knew both was in there, had it on my trailer had to pass on the scale it was right in front the window.


----------



## gcdrummer02 (Jan 24, 2018)

You should have made more than $22 for that much metal. Did you pull the aluminum heat sinks and hard drive bases? The lids to HDD's are stainless, but the bases are milled aluminum. I made $60 from 1/4 the towers you grabbed.

Some places will also take the fans as copper motors, and I found one that gave me some cash for powersupplies intact. It really helped to de-bulk my stack. Now I just need to depopulate.

All the plastic I had I was able to take to local recycling. No cash, but it didn't go in the landfill either.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 24, 2018)

We degauss and crush our hard drives. That is after we pull the controller board off it. Our local scrap yard buys them from us for old sheet/cast aluminum price.


----------



## Manjelle (Jan 24, 2018)

gcdrummer02 said:


> You should have made more than $22 for that much metal. Did you pull the aluminum heat sinks and hard drive bases? The lids to HDD's are stainless, but the bases are milled aluminum. I made $60 from 1/4 the towers you grabbed.
> 
> Some places will also take the fans as copper motors, and I found one that gave me some cash for powersupplies intact. It really helped to de-bulk my stack. Now I just need to depopulate.
> 
> All the plastic I had I was able to take to local recycling. No cash, but it didn't go in the landfill either.


No still have all power sources, heat sinks, cd roms, dvdroms, wires, 90% didn't have hard drives, but I do have around 150 stacked up. I am off till mon so will try to get the rest ready to sell tomorrow. Still haven't decided what to do with the slot cards, CPUs, ram yet. Don't think I will do any refining anymore but am hooked on the acquiring and tearing down part. Already removed all gold pins from motherboards. In the process of removing solder mask from the fully gold plated slot cards. Will post some pics after they look cool with no masks on them


----------



## gcdrummer02 (Jan 26, 2018)

I always hold onto laptop RAM cards, and decent Gb PC RAM cards. They sell for more than they scrap.

I actually hold onto a lot of stuff. My supplier doesn't care what I do with stuff, and I always format any HDD that I keep. I've built 2 working laptops for my family now, and thats more value than I would ever get out of scrapping.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 27, 2018)

As I have said several times refining and recovery isn’t for everyone but there are still ways of making a little money or even a great deal of money by collecting, tearing down and selling or having your cherry picked scrap toll refined if you want the values to keep. If you want to sell then there are buyers and of course Ebay and you can always buy metals to keep if that’s your aim.
The OP has solved the one big problem many members have in finding a source of materials to work with in reasonable volume so it proves its out there still but it needs work and dedication to find it.


----------



## Manjelle (Jan 28, 2018)

nickvc said:


> As I have said several times refining and recovery isn’t for everyone but there are still ways of making a little money or even a great deal of money by collecting, tearing down and selling or having your cherry picked scrap toll refined if you want the values to keep. If you want to sell then there are buyers and of course Ebay and you can always buy metals to keep if that’s your aim.
> The OP has solved the one big problem many members have in finding a source of materials to work with in reasonable volume so it proves its out there still but it needs work and dedication to find it.


I haven't been having any problems finding' there's nobody in my I entire state that buys electronic scrap only recycle and for free or may even cost to remove. I remove for free and in some instances I offer small amounts for certain items. I average about 20 towers a week and roughly50lbs of escrap. So I depopulate the the plated pins from the motherboards then sell to a buyer each month. That keeps with enough extra money to offer something for certain things, and the pile keeps growing. It's a good thing I have a big shop it's keeps the wife from complaining about the space it would take up in my hunting and fishing room, it's my room and she still wants everything clean and in its place. Lol


----------

